# Credit where credit is due



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok as much as I came to hate this industry and the reason I left was due to all of the BS. I also have to give credit to where credit is due.
We have contracted with 5Br for years. When we finally said enough is enough and we were not performing any other work for them I kind of looked at what was owed and figured oh well write that off because now they will come up with the phony back charges to get out of paying me what is due.
Well to my surprise we received checks for the last 2 cycles and we were actually paid for everything that was due and are now paid in full.
Even if they bust your butt for other things, I guess they still do some things right.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

There is no formula for why some PP companies are better, at times, then others.
We got a 911 call from them years ago to mow a property in a town about an hour away. Had to get it done in a 24 hour rush. They gave no explanation. Never saw the place before. The next morning we get there, bid the job at $450 for an initial and get approval over the phone with a POC email to follow. Knocked it out that morning and moved on to the next job. Unbeknownst to us, the city had come by before we got there, confirmed that it had not been mowed and put the order in for a crew to come back and knock it down. They must have come by in the afternoon and mowed over our cut. Anyway, 5B tried to no pay us because we didn't completed as scheduled, even after we had submitted time stamped pics confirming when we had been there. Long story short, we sent notices to lien. They emailed us with the offer of live and learn (a common phrase "You have to understand our position") and if we let bygones be bygones, we would continue to get work, or if they had to pay us, we would be off their list for good. We accepted payment without hesitation.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

At times they are much better then most i got over 4k for bs backcharges last year but i stopped working for them.They emailed me a few orders today and we called they have us down for over 800 in backcharges for work we didnt even complete.But i must say the check came on time all the time.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> At times they are much better then most i got over 4k for bs backcharges last year but i stopped working for them.They emailed me a few orders today and we called they have us down for over 800 in backcharges for work we didnt even complete.But i must say the check came on time all the time.


 
I got a No Charge work order the other day to return to property and remove remaining as it should all been removed on work order #####. Only problem is I never trashed out this property and report 2 months ago that there was still debris from trash out. I did a second bid and other contractor got the job.

sent back a reply sorry didn`t do trash out ,have no record of work order.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Like I said, they are far from perfect, but from what I heard of other companies at least they paid what was due.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I got a No Charge work order the other day to return to property and remove remaining as it should all been removed on work order #####. Only problem is I never trashed out this property and report 2 months ago that there was still debris from trash out. I did a second bid and other contractor got the job.
> 
> sent back a reply sorry didn`t do trash out ,have no record of work order.


i am arguing with them now but who knows i am almost out of this industry i only have afs left for rehabs.Thats all i have i get about 2 bids a month and as soon as i am out of the winter i hope to be out completely.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



STARBABY said:


> I got a No Charge work order the other day to return to property and remove remaining as it should all been removed on work order #####. Only problem is I never trashed out this property and report 2 months ago that there was still debris from trash out. I did a second bid and other contractor got the job.
> 
> sent back a reply sorry didn`t do trash out ,have no record of work order.



It wasn't 5bros but another company that did a similar thing to us. They tried to charge us back on a bid that they gave to someone else. The person actually told my partner "well they aren't around anymore so someone has to pay"/


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

One of the best was one time they gave us a reduced bid for a work order. Then after discussions they tried their usual you have to do it bs.
Finally I responded that our's was a second bid so if anybody had to do it for less was the first contractor.
They gave me my full price.


----------

